# What boosts your confidence?



## xymic (Jul 10, 2010)

As the title says, what gives you that confidence of a lion, whether it'd be a compliment, achieving a goal, etc.?

For me, It gives me a huge boost in confidence whenever I get a compliment on something, after working out, and whenever a conversation goes perfectly smooth, esp. with a girl . Try and stop me from conversing if that happens somewhere lol.

Recently, I made a list of my goals that I want to achieve in college and life. Whenever I do something that takes me closer to achieving these goals gives my confidence a lil' instant boost and of course, it makes me a more happier person.

So what are your confidence boosters?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Accomplishing goals and receiving a nice compliment, it does help me out a lot


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

When an attractive girl glances at me in a more than friendly kind of way.
When my dad compliments me for w/e it happens to be.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

Getting an excellent haircut always helps.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Being alone. Shoots it right up there.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Paying attention to clothes and style can help.

And if I want to feel really confident when I go out, I carry around a gun and display it openly. Sometimes two.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

When I try new things my confidence increases. I also feel more confident when I am accomplishing goals. I feel confident when I stand up for myself. I feel more confident when I push myself to not care about what other people think.


----------



## xymic (Jul 10, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> And if I want to feel really confident when I go out, I carry around a gun and display it openly. Sometimes two.


Reminded me of Tony Montana for some reason lol.


----------



## RonDima (Aug 5, 2010)

sex sex sex. lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Winning.

At anything.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Taking candy from a baby. It just tastes so much sweeter for some reason, especially sour patch kids :cry <baby... 8) < ME!


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Having what I see as a successful conversation
Drawing something well
Getting nice haircuts
Some compliments are nice...I guess it depends on what the compliment is for
And completing a lot of small goals


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

exercise!


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Taking care of myself, not neglecting myself. It makes it worse for sure...


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

When I get complemented on my work as I feel it is the only thing I am good at


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Having conversations that end up with positive attitudes for all participants


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

When a pretty girl smiles at me... and when people say "hello" and "goodbye" to me.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

when I face a fear, no matter how small it is, and conquer it


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

when people think something i do is really funny


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Self reflection. When I sort out my mind and feel like everything is stream lined. Like I have direction again. 

Talking to people helps me too. Like strangers, or people I dont talk to often.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Being good at my job and working hard.
Putting on new clothes.
When someone talks to me first, or even just smiles/says hello.
Having a loving boyfriend.<3
Giving a good response in conversation.
Keeping my sense of humor.


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

This is probs weird.. but buying clothes. Also, getting compliments. Lastly, when I put my face on (aka makeup).

Btw, Star Zero - I love your avatar! I love Crispin Glover.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

timetopretend said:


> This is probs weird.. but buying clothes. Also, getting compliments. Lastly, when I put my face on (aka makeup).
> 
> Btw, Star Zero - I love your avatar! I love Crispin Glover.


Oh wow---this sounds like me. I cannot go out without a pound of eyeliner on. And since i got a job, buying clothes is an essential to feeling good!

Hehe, thanks. =3


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Socialising, also when someone does something nice for me - this doesn't happen very often, but when people do, it definitely boosts my confidence. Even the smallest of things people can help me with, i get happy about.


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

Star Zero said:


> Oh wow---this sounds like me. I cannot go out without a pound of eyeliner on. And since i got a job, buying clothes is an essential to feeling good!
> 
> Hehe, thanks. =3


For me its a pound of foundation 

You're welcome


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

A trip to the local massage parlour..... j/k I'm too out of the loop for that....

A trip to the local Dairy Queen is more like it (the ice cream shop that is!)


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> A trip to the local massage parlour..... j/k I'm too out of the loop for that....
> 
> A trip to the local Dairy Queen is more like it (the ice cream shop that is!)


Oh, I thought the local cow. Feel a bit let down now.


----------



## Lisapie (Aug 12, 2010)

When I feel I look good. Uch, so horribly vain but self image affects my confidence SO much.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Joking around with people.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Receiving compliments about physical appearance and character. Also, when people find something that I said funny. 


When people say the want me around, I feel a huge boost


----------



## hredtop (Aug 18, 2010)

Doing something I'm not quite sure I can do - like the challenge of running a marathon.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

When I get a compliment from someone whose opinion really matters to me.


----------



## ConfusedinPhilly (Aug 25, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> When an attractive girl glances at me in a more than friendly kind of way.
> When my dad compliments me for w/e it happens to be.


Exactly what I was gonna write. 

I like when a girl texts me, even though I'm horrible with girls, I like the idea of me being on a girl's mind.

A good workout always lifts my spirits.


----------

